# Critique Possible Buy



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

So, because of my injury, i wont be able to jump anymore :/ at least not competetively. So now im just looking for a trail horse.

I found the ad of a horse i used to ride at camp, and absolutely loved him.

Im just curious as to what you guys think of his conformation!!

I know the photos isnt fantastic, but any input would be appreciated

Beautiful Quiet Gelding For Sale


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Hailey1203 said:


> So, because of my injury, i wont be able to jump anymore :/ at least not competetively. So now im just looking for a trail horse.
> 
> I found the ad of a horse i used to ride at camp, and absolutely loved him.
> 
> ...


 
He's gorgeous! Price seems a bit high, but I'm not sure of the market in Canada. I know good, broke horses here even registered go for around $2000 or a little less. If you can talk them down, and if you like him which it sounds like you already do I'd say go for it! Hard to tell his conformation from the pictures. Again though he is just beautiful!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Annanoel said:


> He's gorgeous! Price seems a bit high, but I'm not sure of the market in Canada. I know good, broke horses here even registered go for around $2000 or a little less. If you can talk them down, and if you like him which it sounds like you already do I'd say go for it! Hard to tell his conformation from the pictures. Again though he is just beautiful!


You also have to consider that CN prices are higher than US prices.

I think he looks great! From what I can see his back is a touch long, but that's not so important on a trail horse.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

He is such a sweetheart, and ive ridden him. And i agree, the price is a little high, but im sure i can talk them down. Us Canadians are always willing to negotiate!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I agree that his price is high. Especially if he hasnt been loped in awhile.

Seems like a nice been there-done that type of gelding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't think the price is high AT ALL.
I live in Calgary (where said horse is located) and that price is on the lower side. Our horse industry wasn't hit by the economy like the US was - in fact our prices may have gone up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I still think its a little expensive for a horse who hasnt been loped in a while. I could spend that much and get a finished trail horse. However, i dont want a finished trail horse. I want him.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

The part about making sure an adult lopes him is a bit of a red flag for me. If you are so sure about this horse why would you ever say that. In other words to me it possibly says won't buck with an adult, but will take advantage if a smaller rider is on. Just food for thought.

Now if you have loped him then he's ok. I wish if people want to point out a possible problem don't skirt the issue or leave it out and discuss it with the potential buyer.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I had loped him quite a bit. In thinking its more of an precaution because the kids riding him weren't at the point of loping
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

IF ya'll could critique this horse for me as well, please and thank you!

Percheron Appaloosa cross gelding. Size and color! - Alberta Livestock For Sale - Kijiji Alberta


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Eh, I don't really like him. He's got a long coupling which will make for a weak back. The ad doesn't even state how old he is, and he's only green broke for $2,000. I personally would pass on him.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

In Alberta, 2000$ for a greenbroke horse isnt too bad actually. Especially for one his size. I do see what you mean though, i may be slightly blinded by my love for appy's!


----------

